# Favorite game animal to hunt with your bow!



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

IF, and I said IF, you could only hunt one game animal with your bow a YEAR, which animal would it be?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

elk...end of discussion!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Your poll is kind of a mute point since your question in your first post says a year which sounds like every year to me. You can't hunt sheep, goats, moose, and bison every year. So that just leaves deer, elk, and upland game. 

My choice is deer and then elk but I hunt both of them each year with a bow.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

High country mule deer!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

He said IF Critter. 

Elk none the less.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I voted for deer, but if the question were expanded to beyond archery I would choose to hunt pheasants first of all. Then comes Hungarian partridges, then sharptail grouse, then forest grouse, then chukars, then deer, and lastly elk. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Turkey!


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

BirdDogger said:


> I voted for deer, but if the question were expanded to beyond archery I would choose to hunt pheasants first of all. Then comes Hungarian partridges, then sharptail grouse, then forest grouse, then chukars, then deer, and lastly elk. Did I miss anything?


Good call dogger, as for hunting pheasants though, most say killing pheasants. But then again most don't run griffs.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Big, mature, smart, mule deer bucks. They are the hardest animal there is to find, hunt and kill. Elk are no challenge at all. Till you get one killed...;-)

Everything else is just fluff.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

DarKHorN said:


> Good call dogger, as for hunting pheasants though, most say killing pheasants. But then again most don't run griffs.


Yeah, if you want to kill a truck load of pheasants you'd better be walking behind a GWP. :bounce:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Quote:
> 
> Good call dogger, as for hunting pheasants though, most say killing pheasants. But then again most don't run griffs.


My griff died a terrible death, DH, but it's good to know he's remembered. -O,- I have an English setter now. He's of Berg Bros./Hytest stuff. I think you might be familiar with the line (Jack).



> BirdDogger I voted for deer, but if the question were expanded to beyond archery I would choose to hunt pheasants first of all. Then comes Hungarian partridges, then sharptail grouse, then forest grouse, then chukars, then deer, and lastly elk. Did I miss anything?


I forgot turkeys! Put them in between deer and elk.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd go with elk, though I am more and more drawn to big muleys.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> I voted for deer, but if the question were expanded to beyond archery I would choose to hunt pheasants first of all. Then comes Hungarian partridges, then sharptail grouse, then forest grouse, then chukars, then deer, and lastly elk. Did I miss anything?


Yes, you missed White-tailed Ptarmigan.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Deer


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Yes, you missed white-tailed ptarmigan.


Is that a cousin of the whitetail deer? I never hunted it, but I did hunt the deer a few times. I'd put elk hunting ahead of whitetail deer, but below mule deer.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

WERE's the antelope choice??????

I picked elk, BUT, I've seen some lope hunting thats TOUGH to beat..

20+ years ago , It was deer, hands down!


----------



## solocam (Jul 26, 2013)

Whitetail deer during the pre rut. Being from Illinois originally I am biased.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Shiras, Yukon or Canadian Moose?.........Oh and this is EVERY year right? ..........Oh and HOW is this going to happen?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Pronghorn, in spite of my forum name! (So, I didn't vote.)


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

goofy elk said:


> WERE's the antelope choice??????


Maybe the goat choice, even tho antelope aren't really goats:?


----------

